# Buy/Rent in Adelaide



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey There,

I would like to know best suburb to buy or rented 2 BHK or 3BHK house. I want to know furnished/semi furnished prices of house to buy or rent according to suburb. 
want to purchase car on arrival so which is best car for me. 

Thank you


----------



## eastadl (May 2, 2015)

as in the other thread, there is a large Indian community in a line of inner-middle northern suburbs of Clearview, Enfield, Blair Athol and Kilburn. These aren't exactly beautiful, luxurious suburbs but they do have value for money as not too far from city. Depends on your price, most migrants to Aust have to start in something cheap and small, and Ive noticed a sizable Pakistani community has recently moved into the Firle-Tranmere area of the inner-middle north-eastern suburbs so Im assuming there maybe value for money there. There is a sizable Sudanese community in the western suburb of Brooklyn Park along Henley Beach Road so possibly good value there


----------

